# Supplement suggestions for mental well being



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

talithahendrick said:


> I am curious if anyone on here uses vitamin supplements for mental wellbeing and have any suggestions.


I think you need to be a little more specific with your question. 

If you talking about trying to prevent things like Alzheimers and Dementia, there are some studies that link ginko biloba, omega-3, and Vitamin E to possibly be helpful.

But also remember that what you EAT will trump any pills (supplements included) that you can take.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Or are you talking about supplements for horses?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'm thinking it was in a thread for horses so am wondering the same. Like if they meant along the lines of adding magnesium or such.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

ACinATX said:


> Or are you talking about supplements for horses?


OP posted in the "rider wellness" section so I assumed for humans.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Original post was moved from a much older horse thread on supplements.


----------



## pnr (Jan 16, 2021)

Yes I am on 2 different anti-depressants.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*Since we are discussing horses mental well-being not human.....*
I don't go looking for "magic potions" to give..... 
There is no magic to giving t/o time and letting the horse do as it wants, how it wants, when it wants in a t/o situation...
Put them out and let them be... watch they not do something dumb, but....let them decide what it is they wish to do.

To me best thing to give some "mental" well-being is turnout....
Every day if possible...does not need not all day, but a part of it, yes.
Graze, roll, run & play,...fart?
The horse gets to be a horse all on their own....for a while.
Then they get to come back to human interaction and be our buddy.

_If human....happy and content mental well-being comes from within...._
You don't find that in a bottle of pills, in drink or injected forget smoked..._.it comes from within._
The rest to me is not real...._but happy and content for mental well-being comes from within. You need to learn how to be happy in your own skin, content with you...or change you till you are._
I do not suffer from these myself. I am able to find mental stability and host emotions of happy to mad or sad and get back on track without the aid of any "supplement" taken but a smile.
🐴...


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Best thing in the world is a good diet and steady sleep schedule. Speaking from experience and having actual anxiety as a teenager which was made a thousand times worse by my bad diet and sleeping habits. It's still there, it's not gone, and I will probably always be a little high strung, but it is 100% manageable without pharmaceuticals. But I have to get a reasonable amount of sleep or I turn into a crazy person lol.

I have family members who are ADHD and my brother is on the spectrum so I may have a little bit of that floating around somewhere that's contributing but even then taking care of yourself, which is hard to do sometimes, helps more than anything and it's necessary even if you are taking medication. Eat well, sleep 8 hours or more, stick to a schedule, exercise.

There are some homeopathic things for anxiety and tinctures of herbs as well that we use to help fairly well but there are many and you would have better luck going and talking to a homeopath or herbalist about it. But none of that's going to be worthwhile without a good diet and rest.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

At this time of year with reduced daylight hours I would suggest getting outside as much as possible to soak up what sunlight there is plus exercise. It's surprising how much better you feel after getting out and doing something.
I know this isn't a supplement but it sure does work for me.
Getting enough sleep is also good.
I assume since the heading is Rider Wellness you are talking about yourself.


----------

